# AE Strand vs McAllister



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

Which do you like better, and why?



or


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

jauburn said:


> Which do you like better, and why?
> 
> or


About the same as they are pretty close to the same shoe, except that one is wing and the other cap. Oh, and the color. The vamp is identical on both. Both calf. Same heel and sole. Same price. It looks like the same truck used for two SUVs by changing the chrome and name plates.

I guess I just don't care as much as you appear to about what Allen Edmonds is or is not doing.


----------



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

Blueboy1938 said:


> I guess I just don't care as much as you appear to about what Allen Edmonds is or is not doing.


I guess you don't, but I don't see what that has to do with the question.


----------



## Blackl3232 (Aug 23, 2008)

McAllister.

Congrats on 100 posts. ic12337:


----------



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

Blackl3232 said:


> McAllister.


I'm leaning in that direction myself. Has a sleeker profile.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

jauburn said:


> I guess you don't, but I don't see what that has to do with the question.


Please see the rest of my post for my answer to your question.

Come, now, surely you have gotten a great deal more responses than mine with irrelevant comment, especially on your zillion AE threads.


----------



## AndTun1 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Strand is my favorite*

I prefer the Strand, especially in brown. I would love to see AE make a wing tip oxford in brown, but it will probably never happen. Also, I prefer the Mcclain in black over the Mcallister in the same color. I can't see AE making both shoes indefinitely, wonder which shoe will survive?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I prefer the Stand - I wish it came in merlot.

I don't like how on the side you get those two stripes of brouging, but they don't meet, just run almost parallel.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

McAllister. 

Wingtips and longwings both have distinct personalities (speedboat or battleship.)

IMHO a medallion, cap-toe balmoral is a little imbalanced. I like a plain-toe or perf-toe balmoral (PA or FA). 

I like a blucher, medallion, cap-toe like the Lexington or Sanford. The Sanford is coming. So my vote is to save your powder.


----------



## Mercrutio (Apr 1, 2009)

*I prefer the Strand, but only a bit more.*

The lines of the McAllister make it seem more "low to the ground"; the Strand is a little more muscular, IMHO.

I'll note that my own favorite is the Leeds, and I generally prefer clean and minimal designs to those that are more baroque or elaborate. So while it's not exactly my style, the Strand is a little bit closer to it.

FWIW, my tendency in situations when I can't decide between two items that I like (different shirts, pairs of shoes, whatever) is to think about what I already have, and whether or not one of the two will either a) replace a workhorse item nearing the end of its life or b) represent a completely new choice for me. The one that best fits within what I already own is usually the one I go with, even though I might prefer the other just as much.

I think someone noted this already: with these two, there might not be all that much difference--to-may-to; toe-mat-o. But I suppose that differences like that are the point when it comes to men's clothes, which involve an odd tension between conformity and little efforts to be "individualistic" and/or distinguish one's self.


----------



## AndTun1 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sanford coming back?*



ksinc said:


> I like a blucher, medallion, cap-toe like the Lexington or Sanford. The Sanford is coming. So my vote is to save your powder.


Is the Sanford coming back? What is your source? When will it be back? More details please.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

AndTun1 said:


> Is the Sanford coming back? What is your source? When will it be back? More details please.


It sure seems that way; Yes. Various pull-quotes from the thread ...

"I'm *Paul Grangaard, President & CEO of Allen Edmonds. *Let me address some of your comments. The new owners of the company, as of June 2006, have unfailing respect for the Allen Edmonds brand and our reputation for terrific quality. "

"We recently re-introduced the Strand, the McAllister, the Manchester and the Fifth Avenue as Timeless Classics. In honor of the many customers whose requests inspired our move, and in response to the tough economy, we also decided to bring them back at a 'timeless price' of $279. Sales beyond our highest expectations indicate that we struck a chord. *Look for a couple more of our best styles from past years to be introduced in the summer."*

"*We are in fact looking to expand our Timeless Classics offerings in a few months *with an additional style or two or three.* Our retail sales force has asked most for the Sanford*, a captoe blucher on our 7 last with perfing, pinking and a toe medallion. You all have been mentioning the Lexington, which was a newer version of the same style but on the 1 last. Do you all have a strong preference?"

"Hello again - I hope you won't be too disappointed to learn that *the Sanford won a super-landslide victory over the Lexington in a vote among our 30 store managers and many other customer-facing employees. It turns out that the Sanford is our most requested shoe*. The Lexington, a later edition but on the other last, never sold as well and is rarely requested in the stores. "

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=92362&page=4


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While, as others have noted, they are very similar shoes, my preference is for the Strands...a little less brogueing allows this pair a somewhat cleaner presentation than the McAllister.


----------



## Mark L. (Feb 23, 2009)

Depends on thr color. I like the Strand in Walnut, but would go for the McAllister in Merlot. In Black, I'll take the Strand.


----------



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> I prefer the Stand - I wish it came in merlot.
> 
> I don't like how on the side you get those two stripes of brouging, but they don't meet, just run almost parallel.


Agree with you on both counts.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Blueboy1938 said:


> About the same as they are pretty close to the same shoe, except that one is wing and the other cap. Oh, and the color. The vamp is identical on both. Both calf. Same heel and sole. Same price. It looks like the same truck used for two SUVs by changing the chrome and name plates.
> 
> I guess I just don't care as much as you appear to about what Allen Edmonds is or is not doing.


Your favorite proverb may have some relevance here.


----------



## Cottonshirt (Mar 15, 2009)

Of the two you posted I have a marginal preference for the McAllister since it is a wingtip, but would not buy either as they are Balmorals which I cannot wear.

In fact, the only AE shoes I like the look of are the MacNeil and the Leeds, the only two bluchers available in Cordovan but both well outside my price range.


----------



## Guy Redux (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm, Strand overall. In Walnut Calf, the McAllister looks busy to me. Less apparent in Black Custom Calf. Merlot strand would be nice.

My $0.02 (and first post!)


----------

